# tsi turbo kit



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

has anyone ever ran these??

http://www.turbo-kits.com/200SX_turbo_kits.html

they look like boo boo, has anyone ever run a turbo kit with safc and bigger injectors using an sr20 or ga16de?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

please. please. please run a search on this. It's been clearly described before.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

actually.. no one has ever gotten this kit on here, that ive seen.. everyone cowers away from it because the micro turbo.


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

well i figured if someone did get it to opt for the bb t25. if you ar enot looking for a horsepower king and something to spool quick i would figure it would be a good street kit...


----------

